

Robert Reich: WhatsApp is everything wrong with the U.S. economy - MiddleClassGuy
http://www.salon.com/2014/02/22/the_billion_dollar_whatsapp_acquisition_is_whats_wrong_with_americas_growth_partner/

======
geon
Not to disagree, but this is just the industrial revolution taken one step
further, again.

While I genuinely believe efficiency is a good thing, these improvements tend
to concentrate das Kapital even more. If this is something we don't want to
see, there will have to be a complete change in how the system works.

No, I'm not offering a solution.

